# Golden mystery snail vs. plants



## Joswan (Dec 12, 2010)

as you can see, the snail start to climbing my "vase" tree to its favorite plants. When I take a look closely, it doesn't really munch the leafs and the snail sort of likes the dead vines/branches. I have never seen it munch the green part of the plants. However, the next morning, I found 1 or 2 vines tumbling down from the pot.

Anyone knows the name of the plants? It has small green leafs on top, gradually become red at the bottom.

Is my snail really eat my plants, because if it does, I have to remove it.
thank you


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The plant looks like _Rotala rotundifolia _(mistakenly called _Rotala indica _by most retailers). Then again, it may be something entirely different...hard to tell. Can you get a close-up pic?

It probably would do better planted in your substrate unless the "pot" it is in provides nutrients. At first glance, it looks like it has some nutrient deficiencies.

-Dave


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

if your mystery snails are eating the green stuff and not just the dead tissue then you probably need to feed them. Blanched collard greens and dandelions are the best but spinach has a little calcium, too.


----------



## Joswan (Dec 12, 2010)

Ah Dave, thanks to reminds me to put substrate inside the pot!
And I didn't know that we can feed our snail with spinach, thanks a lot Franco


----------

